# hilfs- oder leistungsschütze zwangsgeführt schmale baubreite



## mertens2 (8 Juni 2005)

hallo,

wir benötigen in unseren schaltschränke viele hilfsschütze mit zwangsgeführten kontakten. weiss jemand, ob es die in schmalerer bauform als die üblichen gibt. wir benötigen immer 2 kontakte.

gruß und dank


----------



## edi (8 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

was verstehst du unter " üblich" ? Sag doch mal ein paar Maße 
oder Typen an .

Ist z.B 45mm schon zu breit ?

Gruß

edi


----------



## mertens2 (9 Juni 2005)

*mit üblich meine ich 45mm, wie siemens oder moeller...*

mit üblich meine ich 45mm, wie siemens oder moeller...


----------



## edi (20 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

hab hier bei Siemens etwas gefunden.......zwar nicht viel schmaler
aber vielleicht hilft es schon..........



> Die Powerrelais/Kleinschütze 3TG10 mit 4 Hauptkontakten sind mit Schraubanschlüssen oder Flachsteckanschlüssen 6,3 mm ... 0,8 mm erhältlich. Die Ausführungen mit Schraubanschlüssen sind klimafest und berührungssicher nach DIN VDE 0106 Teil 100.
> 
> Die Powerrelais/Kleinschütze 3TG10 sind klein in ihrer Bauform. Die Baubreite beträgt 36 mm.



https://mall.automation.siemens.com...-5908-5851-5850-5432-5431-1-5907-&jumpto=5907

Gruß

edi


----------



## Jakamara (21 Juni 2005)

Versuch mal Omron.

Wenn das nicht hilft Klemmen mit Schaltfunktion.

Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher wie zwangsgeführt die sind.

ciou
Bruce


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2005)

Du könntest auch mal bei den Kollegen von der Installationstechnik vorbeischauen.
z.B: Siemens Insta-Schütz 5TT5700-0 2 Schließer 1TE, Spule 230V. Gibt auch noch zig andere Varianten.


----------

